# Co2 tube sizes Q?



## Boshk (27 Jan 2018)

Just bought and setup my in-tank co2 atomizer kit a couple of days ago.

Intense Co2 regulator, bubble counter with built in check valve into their atomiser. Takes about 3bars to get the really fine bubbles. The co2 tubing is really small.







 
Everything is working fine, even my Drop Checker turned green today....but I had to go and mess with it...

I went and bought one of those fancy looking ADA copy spiral bubble counter. I didn't check the glass inlet/outlet size.




Is it possible to replace my current (2-in-1) bubble counter with this fancy looking spiral counter?

The tubing reads 5/32? its about 2mm internal diameter.....it can actual fit into the spiral bubble counter openings....

sorry for the newbie questions


----------



## Stuart_B (27 Jan 2018)

If you were to get a short piece of tubing that DOES fit over the stubs of this Bubble Counter would your existing tubing fit INSIDE this short piece ?


----------



## Boshk (27 Jan 2018)

Stuart_B said:


> If you were to get a short piece of tubing that DOES fit over the stubs of this Bubble Counter would your existing tubing fit INSIDE this short piece ?


hi Stuart, thanks for the reply. Yes it would.

I believe my existing co2 tube is 4x2.5.....and from online search of the spiral counter I got, some of the sites mention 6/4mm tube fits.
I have some basic 6/4mm and naturally my 4x2.5 fits inside.

Going to take it back and ask....going to have to find a converter/connector for it, first to 'step-up' to 6/4mm from the regulator, then after the bubble counter, it has to 'step-down' to the atomiser.....

You guys who do use these glass diffuser/bubble counter or the ADA stuff, I assume they are mostly 6/4mm? Is your regulator output sizing made for 6/4mm??


----------



## Stuart_B (27 Jan 2018)

Now Im confused... I thought it was the connections to and from the bubble counter that was the problem


----------



## ian_m (27 Jan 2018)

Most standard CO2 tubing is 4/6 mm and connections to equipment is 4 mm.

Not sure I have ever seen a 2.5 to 4 mm adaptor. Try ebay.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Jan 2018)

Boshk said:


> going to have to find a converter/connector for it, first to 'step-up' to 6/4mm from the regulator, then after the bubble counter, it has to 'step-down' to the atomiser.....



Isn't the whole point of wanting to use the ADA style bubble counter to make things look more aesthetically pleasing?

It is possible to step up/down with fittings but I think it would look a bit unsightly.

Both John guest and DM fit manufacture fittings for 5/32" external pipe and the imperial equivalent of 6mm external is 1/4". You will have to check what the seals are made from as some aren't very resilient to CO2.

Have you considered stepping up at your regulator and running the bigger sized tubing from there and also replacing your diffuser? I'm assuming your regulator could handle this.

If you need any further info on resilience or parts let me know.


----------



## Boshk (27 Jan 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Isn't the whole point of wanting to use the ADA style bubble counter to make things look more aesthetically pleasing?
> 
> It is possible to step up/down with fittings but I think it would look a bit unsightly.
> 
> ...



I agree Andrew, the whole point is for a pleasing look which was why I got the 'fancy' bubble counter (£9).
I was searching youtube videos on ADA, Viv etc for more info but there really isn't any that go into detail on the tube sizing.

As I said, I'll take it back and ask.

Ideally, it would be the same tubing throughout...Regulator up to Bubble counter---->cheek valve----over into tank--->diffuser/atomiser


----------



## Boshk (27 Jan 2018)

Stuart_B said:


> Now Im confused... I thought it was the connections to and from the bubble counter that was the problem



Here you go...
photo is current tubing (left one...4/2.5) vs 'standard' tubing (right one)
For most glass diffuser/counters/fancy check valves, I believe the 'standard tubing' 6/4mm fits



Other photo is the Spiral bubble counter I bought with my current co2 tubing inserted into the openings....





edit: Found a 6mm to 4mm Reducer from the same company but the shop doesn't know if it can be used vice versa....4mm to 6mm.


----------

